
Toulouse-Lautrec, poster child of Bohemia - evilsimon
https://spectator.us/toulouse-lautrec-poster-child/
======
RickJWagner
5,000 tickets at $75 a pop. In Barnum's day.

That's why he's the Greatest Showman.

------
adamnemecek
Not a single mention of Bohemia
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohemia](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohemia)

~~~
neonate
They're of course not talking about the original Bohemia.

------
WaxProlix
For whatever it's worth (probably not much) The Spectator is a right-leaning
outfit, something like Fox News. This is an interesting article, but I'd be
cautious about clicking through anything 'related' or whatever. Not that it's
wrong, necessarily, it's just very slanted.

~~~
taejo
The Spectator is right-leaning, but it can't be called "something like Fox
News", as this very article (which would never appear on Fox News)
demonstrates.

